# Santa Christmas Stocking



## osmom (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello! I am looking for a pattern for a Christmas stocking. It is red and green with the child's/adult's name at the top and a santa face on the stocking. Can you please help? Thanks!

I have attached a pic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No picture - but I might be able to help. Send me a PM.


----------



## osmom (Nov 1, 2011)

I got the picture to work. I had a bit of a problem


----------



## JEANNE A (Oct 30, 2011)

osmom said:


> Hello! I am looking for a pattern for a Christmas stocking. It is red and green with the child's/adult's name at the top and a santa face on the stocking. Can you please help? Thanks!
> 
> I have attached a pic.


morning osmom -- that is a very old knitagraph pattern for xmas stocking --- there were also afew others on that same paper booklet --- hope this helps ya lots -------- jeanne


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Found it on Ravelry and it appears to be a Mary Maxim pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mr-claus-christmas-stocking

Elle


----------



## NanaFran (Apr 9, 2011)

It's a Mary Maxim pattern from about 50 years ago. I made them for my children. Still have the patterns....but if you can find it on Ravelry, that's an easier solution! Oops. I see the patterns now come in a book for $19.99. I'm not computer-savvy, but would be willing to snail mail you a copy of the pattern if I could figure out how to get your address?


----------



## sheryllinn (Nov 18, 2013)

I would love to have the pattern......could you email it to me? My neighbor is getting a new son-in-law and wants me to knit one to match the rest of the family's........

Thanks!

Sheryl Linn
[email protected]


----------



## staynof (Nov 10, 2014)

Would you be willing to send the pattern to me too? My great aunt made 8 of these stockings for my cousins and me 35+ years ago. Now that I have a son of my own, I'd like to make him this same kind. It would be awesome to have this tradition continue on. My email is [email protected] I live in Utah.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

staynof said:


> Would you be willing to send the pattern to me too? My great aunt made 8 of these stockings for my cousins and me 35+ years ago. Now that I have a son of my own, I'd like to make him this same kind. It would be awesome to have this tradition continue on. My email is --deleted e-mail --


This is a set of purchased patterns from the Copyright Holder.
You will have to purchase it.
It is illegal to share/distribute as per Copyright Laws Of The Land - As Well As Against Forum Rules.

Purchase it here -- http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-christmas-stockings-pattern-books.html


----------



## staynof (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh, sorry. Didn't mean to cause a problem.


----------



## JANICE Bryan (Oct 24, 2011)

PLEASE SEND ME THE PATTERN FOR SANTA CHRISTMAS
STOCKING. MANY THANKS

JANICE BRYAN
4600 MIDDLETON PYK CIR, E. APT C-334
JACKSONVILLE, FL 32224


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

JANICE Bryan said:


> PLEASE SEND ME THE PATTERN FOR SANTA CHRISTMAS
> STOCKING. MANY THANKS
> 
> JANICE BRYAN
> deleted address


This is a set of purchased patterns from the Copyright Holder.
You will have to purchase it.
It is illegal to share/distribute as per Copyright Laws Of The Land - As Well As Against Forum Rules.

Purchase it here -- http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-christmas-stockings-pattern-books.html


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Ravelry has a bad link. Go here (on sale $1.99): http://www.marymaxim.com/santa-christmas-stocking-pattern.html?green=5917301418
Or at Mary Maxim, do a search on stockings and you'll see others as well


----------

